# Lekarze > Forum okulistyczne >  Dziwny problem z oczami - widzę "wnętrze oka" ?

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, 
mam dwa dość dziwne "problemy". Jeden z nich z pewnościa wymaga wizyty okulisty, ale zanim to zrobię, chciabym zapytać tutaj.

Otóż:
1 - Kiedyś byłam dalekowidzem, widziałam doskonale z dość dalekiej odległości, jednak od jakiegoś czasu mój wzrok się pogorszył, widzę dużo słabiej, ale... co jest dla mnie dziwne, to fakt, że widzę o wiele lepiej, kiedy słońce - zaświeci pod konkretnym kątem do moich oczu - wówczas widoczność mi się poprawia

2 - Jak wyżej wspomniałam, kiedy słońce zaświeci mi pod odpowiednim kątem [...] - właśnie, kątem, wówczas kiedy zaczynam mrugać - zdarza to się bardziej w prawym oku, widzę wówczas coś dziwnego... jakby ciemnopomarańczowe (?) miejsce z wieloma żyłkami - chyba - ciężko jest mi określić kolor oraz również, czy są to żyłki. Sprawdziłam w google jak wygląda wnętrze oka i otóż znalazłam to, co widzę -
http://thumbs.dreamstime.com/z/oko-d...ka-1021668.jpg

Pytanie: Z czego to wynika? Czy powinnam się obawiać czegoś- jakiejś choroby oczu?

----------

